
A client-side encrypted PasteBin - tvvocold
https://0bin.net/
======
viktorelofsson
Shameless self promotion: I did something similar a while back, available at
[https://cryptob.in](https://cryptob.in)

Haven’t had the time to publish the sources, but I didn’t obfuscate the JS
(where all the interesting and important stuff is happening)

I like your idea with the file uploads.

The “Copy To Clipboard” link in Chrome shows a puzzle icon overlay to activate
Adobe Flash.

------
slx26
interesting, but I'm not sure of some of the UI decisions. upload file a bit
too relevant, easy to confuse with submit, when people is most likely to copy
paste. I would have also added at least a 1 week expiration option, and
probably set that as a default, though that's very personal, and would have
added code coloring as an option in the front page too, though I like the idea
of autodetecting by default. short url generation doesn't work here either,
chrome in my case. can't write tabs manually in the text area either.

------
ivanfon
There are also Up1 instances, which support pastes as well as files, and
encrypt everything client side.

[https://share.riseup.net/](https://share.riseup.net/)

------
Lunatic666
I was using 0bin quite often, but a couple of weeks ago they had problems with
their SSL certificate, so no browser would let me use the site. Happy to see
it's back!

------
NVRM
This project had moved to
[https://github.com/PrivateBin/PrivateBin](https://github.com/PrivateBin/PrivateBin)
[https://privatebin.info/](https://privatebin.info/)

------
garaetjjte
Decryption is very slow for some reason. In comprasion
[http://sebsauvage.net/paste/](http://sebsauvage.net/paste/) works
instantaneously.

------
dole
NSFW warning: Don't get curious about the Sam & Max link at the bottom of the
page and subsequently scroll down unless you like meatspin.

~~~
acatton
For those who don't know them, Sam & Max use to maintain a French blog about
"Python, Django, Git and Sex" they gave tips and good practices about those
tools, and once in a while they would post about their sexual experience.

They now changed the blog motto to "Some code, and some sex". But the concept
is the same: NSFW meme as a pictures for french technical blog posts.

0bin.net in itself is just the Python implementation of ZeroBin. ZeroBin in
the first implementation of an client side encrypted pastebin, it was written
in PHP by another french blogger: sebsauvage.
[https://github.com/sebsauvage/ZeroBin](https://github.com/sebsauvage/ZeroBin)

The reason the french community is so active on this matter is because of
multiple past french parliament bills equivalent to DMCA/Patriot Act in the
2010s.

------
royalharsh95
Didn't generate the short URL for me. I'm on Firefox.

~~~
opencl
It's using the old goo.gl link shortener API... which no longer exists. The
server is open source and hasn't been updated in a few years.

